
Why San Jose is Not Bidding for Amazon’s HQ - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-im-not-bidding-for-amazons-hq-1507158668?mod=e2fb
======
SQL2219
When your median home price is $900k, you really don't have a chance in hell.
Might as well brag about how you don't need an Amazon.

------
DrScump

      San Jose won’t offer subsidies for favored corporations
    

Isn't that _exactly_ what they've always done (if not literal cash subsidies,
reduced future taxes, free fast-tracked permitting and other incentives)?

Aren't they doing that even _now_ in seeking a new Google campus on city-owned
land south of SAP Arena (which they had previously offered at below-market
pricing to the Oakland A's)?

~~~
DrScump
Here's an example from just the past year:

[https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2016/10/05/multimil...](https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2016/10/05/multimillion-
dollar-tax-break-deadline-extended.html)

